

TouchFire Puts the Touch Back into Typing - steveis99
http://www.touchfire.com

======
chris_dcosta
Is it me or have they missed the point?

I can't imagine having to lift and put back that keyboard every two minutes.
Surely if you _need_ a keyboard you get one, not one that overlays half the
screen.

~~~
steveis99
No need to lift and put back every 2 minutes! TouchFire remains attached but
can fold out of the way very quickly when you want to use the whole screen,
and unfolds back when you want to use it again. See the Kickstarter video for
a demo of this, about 1/3 of the way through...

